

A Problem With YouTube - eeirinberg
http://ee1997.wordpress.com/2012/05/29/a-problem-with-youtube-3/

======
voxx
why did you post this earlier and then resubmit?

~~~
roshangry
I think the first link was a 404.

~~~
eeirinberg
yes exactly

